

Show HN: Backorder .io domains  - ca98am79
http://park.io

======
uptown
I've always suspected services like these would scoop up any domains that were
truly valuable prior to a customer being given the chance to buy it. What's to
prevent that from happening, and how can we trust you not to do that?

~~~
ca98am79
Thanks - good question.

I originally created this software for my own benefit - to get all of the
valuable domains as they came out of expiration.

But selling them takes work and I realized that I was willing to offer
potential buyers a steep discount if they bought the domain within 24 hours of
my purchasing it.

So this is a way to automate the process, and make it more scalable. I think
the auctions feature will make it worthwhile to me (domains go to a 10-day
auction if more than one person backorders it).

~~~
jessaustin
Your answer seems to be, "Nothing prevents that from happening, in fact you
can trust that we _will_ do that." Maybe I'm misunderstanding?

------
BONER_WIZARD
No amount of fancy CSS can hide the fact that you're a domain scalper.

~~~
Frozenlock
And that's bad because...

------
angersock
You're a bunch of domain squatters.

~~~
ihavethisidea
How so?

------
eglover
$99?! Phew!

~~~
aroch
So the "value-added" is ~$60 since registration is in the $35-45/year range.
I'm not sure if the domain equivalent to an ebay auction sniper is worth
~$60/domain when it costs me less money to either check back on the expiry
date or just email the person who owns it and give them the $60.

~~~
ca98am79
If it is a good domain you will have a very low chance of getting it otherwise
- there is a lot of competition to get good domains that are dropping

~~~
aroch
If its such a "good" domain its either unlikely to be dropped or likely to be
picked up by any number of domain auctioner sites

